# Strava activity names



## steveo269 (19 Jun 2015)

Anyone else spend half their ride thinking what to call it on Strava ? 
Morning /Evening ride is a bit boring,Describing the route is stating the obvious,you can see where you've been, that's the point .I've now decided to go with lines from films that may or may not have any relevance to the ride,this gem popped into my head for no particular reason yesterday,quite appropriate as I wasn't going much further !
https://www.strava.com/activities/327877662
The alternative was "Were gonna need a bigger boat"


----------



## xxDarkRiderxx (19 Jun 2015)

I like your thinking. I might adopt the same style. Probably good for a laugh.


----------



## Rooster1 (19 Jun 2015)

Absolutely, I've called my rides...

Brokeback Mountain, Col Du Gonad, Tail Wind in the Willows, Wheelie Bin Assault Course, I can't feel my toes, Unreliability Ride on Blackup Steelie, Roadkill Medley, Maybe someday I won't get scalped, Woody the woodpecker was calling me, Headwinds are ace, said no cyclist ever
.....

I need to think of some better ones


----------



## Dogtrousers (19 Jun 2015)

Rooster1 said:


> Roadkill Medley


 Ha! I had "The Ride of the Dead Squirrels" last month.


----------



## Winnershsaint (19 Jun 2015)

Commute to work - Work. Return - Home. Others include: Waiting til Windsor Tri was finished. Towards the land of plastic bricks. Driftin' along again - no heroics. You're right it does get boring thinking of names for rides.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (19 Jun 2015)

I don't change mine apart from any imperial centuries, and the only reason I change them is so I can use that jonathan o'keefe tool to map my bigger rides onto a single map


----------



## Rooster1 (19 Jun 2015)

Winnershsaint said:


> Commute to work - Work. Return - Home. Others include: Waiting til Windsor Tri was finished. Towards the land of plastic bricks. Driftin' along again - no heroics. You're right it does get boring thinking of names for rides.



Hey @Winnershsaint - I was unfortunate to also get tied up in the Windsor Tri on Sunday - selfish swimmers, runners, cyclists, hogging the roads and rivers. I'm from sunny Twyford!

P.S, you have a better time on Carters Hill First Bit, but my Carters Hill is quicker. Ner ner ner ner ner. lol

I'm Richard on Strava


----------



## Racing roadkill (19 Jun 2015)

I'm a big fan of alliteration. Most of my rides are named with this in mind, it means I rarely end up finding loads of similar named rides on my feed. The second you name a ride with a 'witty and original' / zany name, (especially movie quotes), you find a thousand variations on the theme on your feed.


----------



## Jenkins (19 Jun 2015)

Normally it's just a short description of the route or the conditions, but after one ride where I just couldn't get it together it had to be named appropriately...

https://www.strava.com/activities/260609811


----------



## Andrew Br (20 Jun 2015)

Racing roadkill said:


> I'm a big fan of alliteration.



Whereas I always avoid aliteration.


----------



## MiK1138 (20 Jun 2015)

Andrew Br said:


> Whereas I always avoid aliteration.


Who you calling Alliterate?, I can reed at a 5th grade levil


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (20 Jun 2015)

Usually I can't be bothered renaming but if a certain song or bit of banter has been in my head during the ride I'd reference it.

The last one I used was Cradle of filth - Temptation "Give me a breakdown because it's time for a shakedown" 

It's also another step in the process, I bought an Edge 1000 to completely remove the effort in uploading


----------



## winjim (20 Jun 2015)

YYMMDD Location


----------



## Racing roadkill (20 Jun 2015)

Andrew Br said:


> Whereas I always avoid aliteration.


Avoidance of alliteration at all costs?


----------



## Ian193 (20 Jun 2015)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> Usually I can't be bothered renaming but if a certain song or bit of banter has been in my head during the ride I'd reference it.
> 
> The last one I used was Cradle of filth - Temptation "Give me a breakdown because it's time for a shakedown"
> 
> It's also another step in the process, I bought an Edge 1000 to completely remove the effort in uploading



I bought the 510 for the same reason it uploads by the time I've got the bike in and walked upstairs OH still has the 200 so I have to plug it in to upload but she doesn't do the amount of rides that I do


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (20 Jun 2015)

Ian193 said:


> I bought the 510 for the same reason it uploads by the time I've got the bike in and walked upstairs OH still has the 200 so I have to plug it in to upload but she doesn't do the amount of rides that I do


The 1000 goes one better than the 510/810 series that rely on garmin connect  It's configured in garmin express with my wifi network so as soon as I get in range it's ready to upload,before I open the front door and usually on garmin/connect strava before I take my helmet and shoes off.


----------



## Diggs (20 Jun 2015)

Now mine auto upload I just leave them as the default date/location and add a description. 
Now the segments....that's a different story, I always get a sprint on when cycling up the dodgy lane near the woods called "Dogging Dash" on Strava


----------



## Dave 123 (20 Jun 2015)

This week in Mallorca I've been using the names of birds I saw on the rides as I'm partial to a spot of ornithology once in a while- http://www.strava.com/activities/328518381


----------



## Andrew Br (20 Jun 2015)

Andrew Br said:


> Whereas I always avoid aliteration.



Bugger, I mis-type something and everyone goes and quotes it .

.


----------



## Ian193 (20 Jun 2015)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> The 1000 goes one better than the 510/810 series that rely on garmin connect  It's configured in garmin express with my wifi network so as soon as I get in range it's ready to upload,before I open the front door and usually on garmin/connect strava before I take my helmet and shoes off.



I have the Connect app on my phone so I hit save and it uploads automatically via my phone


----------



## Hip Priest (20 Jun 2015)

I normally use it to list excuses (windy, mechanical, hungover...etc)


----------



## steveo269 (21 Jun 2015)

Diggs said:


> I always get a sprint on when cycling up the dodgy lane near the woods called "Dogging Dash" on Strava



Haha,We've got pot smokers alley near here


----------

